# Simon



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

I dont think i've put up any pictures of my cat Simon, so thought i'd take some last night to share. He's an elderly boy now, he's 15 or 16 this year so getting on a bit!  He spends most of his time on the sofa/my bed  But does like to come out into the garden with me  These pics were taken while he was overseeing the neighbours BBQ 

Anyway, he's not the prettiest old man  Especilally compared to some of the beautiful cats on here. But he's MY old man and he's been a wonderful companion since i was very young and i love him to bits  So be nice :001_tt2:


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh bless - he looks very pleased with himself. He is lovely.


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder
There's nothing wrong with Simon,he has that "15 years and still living the good life"look about him.hmy:
The third picture is especially good as I think it has that master of all I survey look about it.


----------



## Tillski (Jan 8, 2009)

I think he's adorable, very 'distinguished' looking - i love his name toom human names for pets are great.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

I love him!:001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2009)

"Simon" is gorgeous hun, He is a good age and lived a long and happy one you can see. xxxx


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Awww, thanks everyone!

He certainly rules the house, you can probably tell that just from his stern glare  He generally hates everyone that isn't me these days, he's a grumpy old man. But you gotta love the oldies havent you?


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Jess2308 said:


> Awww, thanks everyone!
> 
> He certainly rules the house, you can probably tell that just from his stern glare  He generally hates everyone that isn't me these days, he's a grumpy old man. But you gotta love the oldies havent you?


Lolxx yeah I think they have more character when they are a bit grumpy....he looks like he has lots of "catitude"xxx


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Simon is gorgeous...lovely pics.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

He's gorgeous


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

Awwww i think hes lovely!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2009)

Simon looks like he has seen some things in his life time he is a smasher, hope he has more mischevious years to come


----------



## Riverwish (May 2, 2009)

oh my god he's gorgeous! :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

He's a cracker  Great pics


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Awww, thanks everyone. Comments very much appreciated  Simon will be pleased!


----------



## Krazycatlady (Jul 28, 2008)

The third picture made me laugh out loud a little bit, he looks like such a grump!
But he's gorgeous especially for his age! My grandma's black outdoor/indoor boy is a year older than me and ill be 22 next week, i just dont believe it. But he's definatly showing his years now-a-days. Hopefully yours has many many more years to go especially since he seems like he has a wonderful life with you!


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

i think he looks great , i bet he would have had some great "nights out on the tiles "stories to tell if he could talk , he looks like hes be given lots of love and given lots of love back in return , love his name too !
julie xx


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Simon is georgous he looks like hes the lord of the mannor on the fence, love it.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww what a handsome chappy Simon is, looking good for his age to,


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Thanks everyone! 

Glad other people think he's as lovely as i do


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi,

I just love his face, very dignified beautiful boy, looks brilliant for his age. He is obviously well loved and well cared for.

Thank you for sharing him with us. 

Izzie


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Love Him!!!!


----------

